# TCN employment



## Coder2hear813 (Sep 9, 2016)

I recently took the TCN proficiency exam. I wanted to see if anyone has taken their exam and was hired. More importantly, how long did TCN take to follow up with you once you submitted their exam ? I appreciate any input.


----------



## twizzle (Sep 10, 2016)

Coder2hear813 said:


> I recently took the TCN proficiency exam. I wanted to see if anyone has taken their exam and was hired. More importantly, how long did TCN take to follow up with you once you submitted their exam ? I appreciate any input.


Wow, you got to take a TCN proficiency exam. That's an achievement in itself. I have applied at least 6 times to job postings for them which came from AAPC and never, ever heard anything back from them. I will not be applying again.
I hope you were successful in the test.


----------



## melissa.reed22 (Sep 12, 2016)

I actually work for TCN. They're a pretty good employer if you're looking for something with flexible hours and decent part-time income. It's difficult to earn full time income with them unless you are multi-specialty.


----------



## Coder2hear813 (Oct 4, 2016)

*Test results*

I finally heard back form TCN. I did not pass their proficiency test. This is a big surprise to me as I felt I did well on the test. It was straightforward E&M coding with a few procedures to code. Not sure what happened...


----------



## avon4117 (Oct 4, 2016)

Coder2hear813 said:


> I finally heard back form TCN. I did not pass their proficiency test. This is a big surprise to me as I felt I did well on the test. It was straightforward E&M coding with a few procedures to code. Not sure what happened...


 

Don't feel bad, I took the test to work for Maxim healthcare and failed at 69% across the board. I just knew I passed because I followed all the guidelines. It makes you wonder...maybe they want grades in the 90% percentile?


----------

